# no ls in bash?



## glug (Jul 31, 2004)

Hi,

I'm telnetting into my tivo series 1 but can't seem to list any directory contents

I typed 'enable' at the bash prompt which I believe gives me the list 
of built-n commands, and its not there.

What gives?

Thanks, John

enable list:

bash-2.02# enable
enable .
enable :
enable [
enable alias
enable bg
enable bind
enable break
enable builtin
enable cd
enable command
enable continue
enable declare
enable dirs
enable disown
enable echo
enable enable
enable eval
enable exec
enable exit
enable export
enable false
enable fc
enable fg
enable getopts
enable hash
enable help
enable history
enable jobs
enable kill
enable let
enable local
enable logout
enable popd
enable printf
enable pushd
enable pwd
enable read
enable readonly
enable return
enable set
enable shift
enable shopt
enable source
enable suspend
enable test
enable times
enable trap
enable true
enable type
enable typeset
enable ulimit
enable umask
enable unalias
enable unset
enable wait
bash-2.02#


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

ls is not a built in command
it's installed by whatever the equivalent to tivotools.tar is on a series 1


----------



## glug (Jul 31, 2004)

any easy way to get a list reading then?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

re-install ls?


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

It's ugly, buy you can always get a directory listing via...

echo *

-Ken


----------



## glug (Jul 31, 2004)

opening a second session with ftp allows me to see directory listings

I guess I'll have to live with that


----------



## MungoJerrie (Mar 30, 2006)

Or you could go to http://tivo.stevejenkins.com/downloads/ and download "tivobin.tgz"


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

which is what I suggested too


----------



## glug (Jul 31, 2004)

Thanks mungojerrie, found it.

gunnyman obviously mistook me for someone who knows what the hell 
is happening


----------

